# Losi MRX-3000 receiver binding issues



## pfindeis (Aug 5, 2009)

Cannot get this MRX-3000 receiver to bind with either the Losi radio or a DX3.0.
Green light just keeps flashing.
Anybody have any ideas ?


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

check Tx batteries. i had this issue with Losi Tx and the 3000 rx. mine would never fully bind up. changed Tx batteries problem solved.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

nharkey85 said:


> check Tx batteries. i had this issue with Losi Tx and the 3000 rx. mine would never fully bind up. changed Tx batteries problem solved.


+1 

This has solved my binding issue every time.


----------



## pfindeis (Aug 5, 2009)

Batteries didn't change a thing. I tried that before i even posted here.
There was something about this on the Losi forums and Losi as usual ignored the problem.


----------

